# I will miss you Sadie :-(



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Sadie is on her way to the vet for the last time and will be at the rainbow bridge today :-( I had to say my goodbyes via skype as i'm 120miles from her. I will miss her terribly, she has been my best friend for the past 16 years. I love you Sadie, and i'm sure we'll meet again soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, especially since you won't be able to there with Sadie. My heart goes out to you.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet Sadie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry it's time for Sadie to leave you. Having her for 16 years is true blessing but still not long enough. She will be missed a lot. 
Hugs to you.
Sleep softly sweet Sadie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melanie*

Melanie

I am so very sorry to read about your Sadie, but glad you got to say Goodbye via Skype. I take it someone in your family will be with her.
I'm sure that SADIE knows how much you love her and she will be playing with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Goodbye sweet Sadie, may you awake at the Rainbow Bridge and find lots of your friends there to play and run with. Say hello to my two bridge boys WT and Fred for us.

We Never have enough time do we.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your kind words I really appreciate all your support. Sadie passed away not long ago. My mum and dad took her to the vet and held her paws as she slipped away.

I will miss you forever little Sadie sleep well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart just aches for you. It is devastating to lose them, especially when you can't touch them as you say goodbye.

Lighting a candle to commemorate her passing and guide her home...

Lucy


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Melanie, so sorry for you to read of Sadie's passing. I have also been there this week though with my puss cat. Hugs to you at this sad time xx


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Melanie,
I am very sorry your sweet Sadie needed to leave. My heart hurts for you. 

Run free and play hard at the bridge, Sadie!


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your kind words, I feel completely lost without my doggy. I just wish I could hug her one last time :-( I miss her sooooo much xxxxx


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry. Sending you and your parents much strength.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your sweet Sadie. I know it is even more terrible for you that you weren't able to be there. RIP dear girl.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Farewell*

I'm so sorry to hear of your Sadie girl's passing.

I lost my own Sadie, my first GR, a wonder who taught me everything about them, about 18 months ago at about 14. It's always too soon.

I like to think of our Sadie's playing and cuddling together.

My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sad to hear about her passing. I know you were hoping to have one last Christmas with her. Run free at the bridge, Sadie.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to hear about Sadie's passing. I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers. Your Sadie was loved unconditionally, and she loved unconditionally. There is no greater life than that and no time better spent.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your loss of Sadie:bawling:. Your girl was blessed with a very long life and I am sure she was very happy with you for a mom. 
Farewell Sadie!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

so very sorry to hear this.
It's never easy to lose a friend.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mel so sorry for your loss of Sadie it brought tears to my eyes.
Sadie will be playing free and the bridge with my old Sadie and all the other dogs RIP Sadie.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

I just went for a drive in my car and I saw the biggest, brightest full arc Rainbow, it made me smile through tears xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The Rainbow was Sadie's gift for you. She wants you to know she loves you and is still there for you. Give your heart time to heal.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sadie. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Melanie, am so sorry for your loss of Sadie, 16 years is a great age but that will not lessen the pain and the hurt that you will be feeling.

I know that she will now be making new friends at the bridge, and she will always walk beside you on silent paws

HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
I PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.
THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.
UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND
FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. (ANON)

Run Free play hard and sleep softly Sadie


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, i'm so glad to have found a site that is dedicated to our gorgeous doggys, it's really helped to ease some of the pain by sharing xx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Melanie said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words, i'm so glad to have found a site that is dedicated to our gorgeous doggys, it's really helped to ease some of the pain by sharing xx


 
This site helped me cope when i lost my Sadie she was my heart dog i don't know what i would have done without this site.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

maggie1951 said:


> This site helped me cope when i lost my Sadie she was my heart dog i don't know what i would have done without this site.



Aaaah is that your Sadie in the pictures?


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel so sad this morning. I keep thinking about my last words to Sadie on Skype :-( she looked at me and cried, I wish I could of had one last chance to hold her :-(


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Melanie, my heart goes out to you and you are in my thoughts during this sad time. Tears are coming down my face while I write this to you. It is so hard to lose our heart dog and Sadie was definitely loved by you and your family. Please keep coming to this site as it has helped me immensely since I lost my first Golden on Nov 28, 2011. The first week is the hardest and you may feel that you won't get through it...but you will - just with a lot of tears. Please do not fret or feel guilty that you could not be there to say goodbye. Sadie knows that you love her. And remember, she is in the air all around you - just close your eyes and think of her. When you do, imagine yourself kissing her forehead or scratching her ears....it will almost feel real....and may bring tears....but this is what we must go through to express the sorrow we feel after losing such a precious being from our lives. Everyone on this forum understands what truly amazing dogs Goldens are and really do feel for you and support you.

Rest in peace sweet Sadie. Say hello to my beautiful girl Muana when you see her. 
You are both loved and incredibly missed by your families.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Melanie

Sadie knew you loved her!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

We feel your pain in our house too, as our girl left us too soon as well. Our prayers go out to you. Be well Sigma and Sadie. Please play with eachother at the Bridge and look out for eachother. RIP Sweet Puppies.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

dirtengineer said:


> We feel your pain in our house too, as our girl left us too soon as well. Our prayers go out to you. Be well Sigma and Sadie. Please play with eachother at the Bridge and look out for eachother. RIP Sweet Puppies.


It's so sad, but lets hope they are together and free from pain. Thinking of you, love Mel xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melanie*

Melanie

I'm sure they are all together and we will see them, again!!


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Miss you soo much Sadie xxxxxxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry Mel i can feel the pain you are going through but Sadie will be happy at the bridge i bet they all had Xmas dinner then all chilled out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Run free, Sadie. Say hello to Joplin, Raleigh, Acadia, and Gus at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Run free at the Bridge, Sadie and play ball with my Smooch and Snboear!!


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your messages xx


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Miss you sooooo much Sadie, today and always xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sadie. I am sure she is happy, free from any pain and young once again. Bless her and you, I know how much you miss her. I had to say good-bye to my little Doxie who was 16 1/2 this last month. It is just so sad and heartbreaking. Hugs to you.....


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

3SweetGoldens said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Sadie. I am sure she is happy, free from any pain and young once again. Bless her and you, I know how much you miss her. I had to say good-bye to my little Doxie who was 16 1/2 this last month. It is just so sad and heartbreaking. Hugs to you.....


Sorry to hear about your little Doxie :-/ and thanks for your support, I feel much better these days as time has moved on, but every now and then it really hits me, and today is just one of them. Hugs to you too xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Melanie, I am glad you are feeling better. How is you kitty doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melanie*

Melanie

I am so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

so sorry you lost your Sadie. Big big (((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Sadie.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Melanie, I am glad you are feeling better. How is you kitty doing?



Thank you. Sunny got bitten by a fox 3 weeks ago :-( and had to have surgery to mend a broken elbow, plates and pins and a few thousand pounds later :-o he's on cage rest now until his leg mends, but he's doing good, better than expected. He's such a lovely cat, very cuddly. Can't wait to see him walking again. Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Suni52 said:


> so sorry you lost your Sadie. Big big (((((hugs)))))))



Ahh you have a Sadie as well xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ouch, poor Sunny, I am glad he is doing well. Sending my prayers for his fully and speedy recovery.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Today is a year since my little Sadie went off to the bridge. There is not a day gone by that I don't think of her. I miss her so much. Love you always little princess. Thanks to everyone that offered support, it really helped through a very tough time indeed :-* xxxx


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - the anniversaries are so very hard. Run softly at the Bridge Sadie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you had a hard day. I know you still miss your sweet Sadie as I miss my Buddy too. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melanie*

Melanie

That's how this forum works-we are all here for one another.
God Bless Sadie and I trust that Sunny is much better now.
I'm sure Sadie is playing with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Sadie. One of the hardest things to do ever, is to say goodbye to a beloved friend. Sadie joins all of our fur babies at the Bridge. I'm sure they welcomed her with tails wagging, kisses and nose rubs! Wishing you comfort and peace. HUGS


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Sadie. It must be hard to know you couldn't be with her. I'm sure with the love you had had for her she felt your presence. Be assured Sadie is with all our bridge babies who will be looking out for her and showing her the way. Hugs to you at this sad time.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh so sorry.. That is such a hard one. Never easy to goodbye. Rest in peace sweet girl.. Look for my Allie she would love to play with you.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Melanie
> 
> That's how this forum works-we are all here for one another.
> God Bless Sadie and I trust that Sunny is much better now.
> I'm sure Sadie is playing with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.


Thank you, Sunny has completely recovered and running around as normal  he is now a big part of our family xx


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone who posted such kind words xx


----------

